# Quake 4



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

wollte fragen ob Quake 4 engl. noch online gespielt wird ?

Bevor ich s jetzt extra installiere.

Vielen Dank


----------



## f3rr1s (8. Dezember 2012)

... ich habe es schlauerweise nur auf Deutsch 
Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Auf deutsch wird es noch gespielt, daher auf englisch auch denke ich.


----------

